# Korthals Griffon!



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Thought I would post some recent pictures of my boy Luke, most of these pictures are from this year so about 3 years old. He is 68 lbs and until very recently was in training for Search and Rescue, he has had some muscle issues that caused us to retire him

These were taken on Monday:






































From January:










May:



























Opps, reached my limit for pictures!


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

August camping trip:































































And the best side view I have of him:


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

beautiful boy!


----------



## Slartibartfast (Sep 29, 2011)

What a great looking dog! We don't get many pics of Korthals Griffons so thanks for sharing.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you! He is an utter joy and I am looking forward to our next 12 years! I am looking into a little female to start SAR fresh with and can not wait to have two!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

beautiful,, "thanks for shareing"


----------



## RoughCollie (Mar 7, 2011)

He is one heck of a good looking dog!


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

So handsome! I really like this one because we can see how pretty his eyes are.


>


----------



## hamandeggs (Aug 11, 2011)

Griffs really are my favorite dogs. Luke is gorgeous!


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Beautiful photos of a beautiful dog!


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you, their eyes are so expressive I don't think I have met a dog with more soulful eyes.


----------



## lreiden (Dec 6, 2012)

What a gorgeous, athletic dog!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

So I was going to ask if Korthals Griffons are related to Wire Haired Pointing Griffons, lol. Glad I looked that up first.

Gorgeous dog, shame about the muscle issue.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Absolutely stunning boy!  I am glad you shared pics of him.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Amaryllis said:


> So I was going to ask if Korthals Griffons are related to Wire Haired Pointing Griffons, lol. Glad I looked that up first.
> 
> Gorgeous dog, shame about the muscle issue.


Yes, same breed, I like using the UKC term fro them on forums so I can search easier for the topics I start. I was super disappointed when we found he was not sound to work, but I am honestly enjoying him more as my pet and buddy then I was training him. It was a lot of stress for the both of us.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

More Pictures:


----------



## Avie (Jul 10, 2011)

Wonderful photographs! He reminds me of my best friend's German Wirehaired Pointer.


----------



## MimiAzura (Jan 5, 2013)

he is so handsome <3 

I love his scruffy face! lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

He is such a gorgeous dog! I can hardly wait to see pictures of the new pup when you get one.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh the GB I will fill up...


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

He is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Thank you!


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

Your dog is quite unlike my usual favorite breeds, but I find him totally gorgeous!


----------



## georgiapeach (Mar 17, 2012)

What a cool looking dog!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

Is he a wash and wear kind of coat, or is it a coat that needs stripping (think that is the right work for it?)


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

He is very wash and wear, I did a post about "How I groom my wirecoated dog" in the grooming section. His coat has finally gotten all harsh and less fluff so right now all I do is run a greyhound comb through him once a month or so and that stripps the dead coat and strips the wirecoat that is ready to come out. As far as traditional hand stripping goes nope and not many griffs need it. Although those that have been shaved down do well to have a good stripping a few times a year.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Luke and my cat Toro, last fall









Found this epic pair of welding goggles in our shop, so awesome!









Luke and my moms yorkie Mojo


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I love those dogs!!!  Luke would definitely be on my "wish" list.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

They are great dogs with an amazing community of support. This week 3 have been pulled from shelters or craigslist and placed either with a breeder to rehab the dog or with an experienced Griff owner.


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

And his begging face,


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

He is a stunner!


----------



## Selah Cowgirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Moar pictures


----------

